# Bent fish.



## Tokay (Oct 25, 2008)

This question is on behalf of my sister who has tropical fish. She has a 4ft well established tank with relatively few fish in it (approx 10 tetra size fish) but on adding a couple of new fish they seem, in turn, to be developing a hunchbacked or `kinked` body. I`ve looked on the internet but it`s just made me more confused with all the scientific talk. Any ideas as to the cause that can be easily explained?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a tetra who was like that, he was like that when I got him but when the guy noticed he gave me 2 extra fish free. It died. I have no idea what was wrong with it though, and the rest were ok.
Not much help, sorry!

x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

one or two of my 4 year old danio`s are like it,i wouldnt worrymaybe its a sign of maturity???


----------



## Tokay (Oct 25, 2008)

Why would the fish that were previously ok start to bend though once a bent one was added to the tank? It seems to be something that`s spreading.


----------



## clothahump (Feb 16, 2010)

Fish suffer from TB which causes spinal deformity, that and the lack of proper nutrition are the two causes of bent fish.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

it does sound like a dietary deficiency of some sort

Aquarium FD - Fish Vitamin Deficiencies - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## AngusChild (Jan 13, 2010)

one of my 7 week old platty fry has it


----------



## clothahump (Feb 16, 2010)

One out of how many? are you feeding good quality food that has not been hanging around for ages?


----------



## AngusChild (Jan 13, 2010)

only 1 of them has it, they are fed tetra min, and occasional blood worm


----------



## clothahump (Feb 16, 2010)

I would be tempted to euthanise it as it will just suffer, keep an eye on the rest.


----------

